# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Eenzaamheid

## muizen213

Hallo.

Ik ben erg eenzaamheid omdat mijn vriend is al op 5 augustus 2012 is plotseling overleden van hartstilstand.
Ik ben steeds verdrietig van mijn verlies vriend. Daar wil ik graag over praten met mensen die ook eenzaamheid.

Groeten van muizen213

----------


## Leontien

Hallo muizen213, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum?

Ik kan me voorstellen dat je verdrietig bent na het verlies van je vriend. Dat heeft tijd nodig om het een plaatsje te kunnen geven. Je zou bijvoorbeeld bij de rubriek Geestelijke gezondheid een bericht kunnen plaatsen. Dan kunnen andere leden er op reageren. Veel sterkte!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

